# Driving for Uber with a Chevy Spark



## LeeAleck (May 27, 2015)

Hey everyone. So I have a Chevy Spark. Does anyone know if I would be able to drive for Uber with this Car? It is pretty small so I am not sure if Uber has size regulations or not. 

Thanks!


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Spark is a 4 door?


----------



## LeeAleck (May 27, 2015)

J. D. said:


> Spark is a 4 door?


Yea it is!


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

I've never seen a Spark. You've checked Uber's requirements, right? 4 outside door handles, 5 seatbelts, etc.?


----------



## UberNoob1o1 (May 21, 2015)

i think permittable vehicles vary for each district. 
cause i was considering getting a ford focus, but it wasn't on the uberx list for my area.


----------

